# London Marathon Sunday October 2nd. Who's doing it?



## Regular.Cyclist (24 Sep 2022)

Searched and cannot see another thread on the subject. 

I know a lot of cyclists partake in other sports, including running. Anyone else on here doing London Marathon next weekend? 

I've got a wave 3 start and hope to complete in 3:35 to 3:45.


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Sep 2022)

Sadly not, back in 2020 it was the first year I had not run the London marathon due to Covid. All the other years was' cos I couldn't be arsed.


----------



## stephec (24 Sep 2022)

A mate who I run with a few times a week has finally got a place in the ballot this year after she's had ten years of rejections, it's not for me though as I've got a very short attention span, even a half is a challenge.

Give me a 10k any day, get out there and suffer, and in less than an hour you can be on your way home.


----------



## Jameshow (24 Sep 2022)

Nope run many others though. 
Going to do Jurassic coast one on 15th Oct. 

Fell races over winter possibly Milton Keynes in May leading up to another attempt at Leeds Liverpool canal race in August.

Ps how do you know if someone has run a marathon?? 

You don't - but don't worry they will soon tell you!🤣🤣


----------



## cougie uk (24 Sep 2022)

I wonder if it'll ever get back to the normal April date ?


----------



## Regular.Cyclist (24 Sep 2022)

cougie uk said:


> I wonder if it'll ever get back to the normal April date ?


Going back to April next year. April is preferable as training over summer means very early rises or running in the heat. I prefer the former.


----------



## cougie uk (24 Sep 2022)

On the other hand - April means running through the winter and the dark and you get to London and it's cracking the flags !


----------



## Regular.Cyclist (24 Sep 2022)

My first marathon was in 2018, a week after London, but still in April. 5 degrees C on the start line and a nice refreshing bit of rain at 19 miles.

With the longest run being only 2 or 3 weeks before the marathon the weather generally doesn't warm up that much.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Sep 2022)

My Niece will, she gets in for good for her age and runs most years. I suspect she’ll be targeting sub 3 hours this year.


----------



## Regular.Cyclist (24 Sep 2022)

Good for age for me would be sub 3:15. I've only been running just over 6 years, and hate following training plans 😂, so am a bit outside of that. Mine was a ballot place.


----------



## cougie uk (25 Sep 2022)

Regular.Cyclist said:


> Good for age for me would be sub 3:15. I've only been running just over 6 years, and hate following training plans 😂, so am a bit outside of that. Mine was a ballot place.



That's a bit of luck. Ballot places are hard to get. I never got one but did get sponsor places and eventually GFA.


----------



## presta (25 Sep 2022)

There was a time I could have walked it quite easily in about 5 hours, but I've never been able to run more than a few hundred yards.


----------



## Cathryn (25 Sep 2022)

I did it once, years ago. Loved it. Good luck @Regular.Cyclist We need pics afterwards


----------



## cougie uk (25 Sep 2022)

presta said:


> There was a time I could have walked it quite easily in about 5 hours, but I've never been able to run more than a few hundred yards.



That's some speed. Took me 6.5 hours to walk a marathon once. Oof.


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Sep 2022)

If you are travelling for this, be aware of train strikes on Oct 1.


----------



## Regular.Cyclist (25 Sep 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> If you are travelling for this, be aware of train strikes on Oct 1.



Thanks. Thankfully I'm already booked on a train on the Friday. There are quite a few people, on social media, panicking that their travel plans for the Saturday are now in disarray.


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Sep 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Ps how do you know if someone has run a marathon??
> 
> You don't - but don't worry they will soon tell you!🤣🤣


I suppose I shouldn't respond to this thread without pointing out that I have run a marathon, back in 2000.  Still have the T shirt somewhere


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Sep 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I suppose I shouldn't respond to this thread without pointing out that I have run a marathon, back in 2000.  Still have the T shirt somewhere



No snickering at the back.


----------



## Beebo (27 Sep 2022)

Are the start waves a new thing. 
It was always just a mass start with a timer that only began once you crossed the mat.


----------



## cougie uk (27 Sep 2022)

Beebo said:


> Are the start waves a new thing.
> It was always just a mass start with a timer that only began once you crossed the mat.



They've had waves to split you by your goal time since 2002 at least. So the faster you are (or the more celeb you are) the nearer the front you'll be.

Everyone is chip timed now so unless you're one of the elites - the chip time is what matters. 

The waves with the gaps between groups - I think it's over 90 mins or so ? That's a new innovation since covid. It might help a bit with congestion I guess.


----------

